# A. Schilling & Co



## Giftsatgreatdeals (Jun 29, 2007)

I did a google on these two bottles and found the name came up with a guy that sold Coffee and Mustard spices. I am hoping someone can narrow down what were in these bottles. one Says 8 oz on bottom other says 4 oz


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 29, 2007)

Yup, that's the one Shilling's Best is the SB. A long hisory including major ties to the Folgers coffee of today

 edit
 oh, that's from Zumwalt. The folger site seems to blow him off


----------

